# The only thing left now is........



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

SPINDRIFT!!! Now that the big Robot and 1/350 scale TOS Enterprise is being introduced, it's the only logical thing left.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> SPINDRIFT!!! Now that the big Robot and 1/350 scale TOS Enterprise is being introduced, it's the only logical thing left.


Well there is the Invaders Saucer, that needs to be done in a decent scale.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm afraid of saying the "S" word anymore. I might jinx it! I love The Invaders, and it was a much better show, but for my "inner child", Irwin Allen all the way. I just don't have the same emotional connection with The Invaders.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> I'm afraid of saying the "S" word anymore. I might jinx it! I love The Invaders, and it was a much better show, but for my "inner child", Irwin Allen all the way. I just don't have the same emotional connection with The Invaders.


Invaders ship? Doubtful.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I guess there's no possibility of matching figures of the Robinson's, their Chariot, Pod, and of course a 1/6 scale Jupiter 2?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Y3a said:


> I guess there's no possibility of matching figures of the Robinson's, their Chariot, Pod, and of course a 1/6 scale Jupiter 2?


Robot Factory/Sci-Fi Metropolis has several Robinson figures out-not quite the whole family yet, but they ran into production snafus so they take an awfully long time to release anything. Their figures are 1/6 scale. The ones that are released are not bad at all! They've been talking about a 1/6 scale pod.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

i just want the 1/35 Chariot... If they did it as a regular kit and not some mixed media job it would be out by now.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

liskorea317 said:


> Robot Factory/Sci-Fi Metropolis has several Robinson figures out-not quite the whole family yet, but they ran into production snafus so they take an awfully long time to release anything. Their figures are 1/6 scale. The ones that are released are not bad at all! They've been talking about a 1/6 scale pod.


Speaking of the Sci-Fi Metro Robinson figures, I Knew that the Maureen Robinson figure was released in limited quantities and sold out already.

But has the Don West figure ever actually been released yet?
I saw an ad on eBaY for one last week going for over $100.00 

I have the other figures minus Maureen, But was hoping to purchase the Major West figure. I also read that the manufacturing quality of the Maureen figure was not so good. (The heads kept falling off)


I would also love a bigger scale Spindrift, But i believe Frank already said it was a no go.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

There is still the 'Time Tunnel Property' in the Irwin Allen license, Frank hinted at a possible kit based on the show.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A 1/35 scale or 1/48 scale Spindrift has been on my taste buds for 44 years; bring it on! :thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*I agree,....frank should do a SPINDRIFT in the same scale as the Flying sub,......tis' logical !*

*but we will probably get snookerd by some 18 wheeler or a septic truck....lol.....sorry folks, I just cant imagine for the life of me that an 18 wheeler would be more popular than the SPINDRIFT......but ya never know*


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

spocks beard said:


> Speaking of the Sci-Fi Metro Robinson figures, I Knew that the Maureen Robinson figure was released in limited quantities and sold out already.
> 
> But has the Don West figure ever actually been released yet?
> I saw an ad on eBaY for one last week going for over $100.00
> ...


The Maureen figure is just fine. The only issue being that she didn't come with a stand, like the other figures.

And yes, Sci Fi metropolis did say they were releasing a 1/6 LIS Robot and were working on a 1/6 Space Pod too (they had photos of the Space Pod on their website, and it was awesome). But that was years ago and who know what they plan now.

Sean


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

SpaceCrawler said:


> The Maureen figure is just fine. The only issue being that she didn't come with a stand, like the other figures.
> 
> And yes, Sci Fi metropolis did say they were releasing a 1/6 LIS Robot and were working on a 1/6 Space Pod too (they had photos of the Space Pod on their website, and it was awesome). But that was years ago and who know what they plan now.
> 
> Sean


Thanks for the info on the Maureen Robinson figure.
I didn't have any quality issues with the first wave figures i bought.
The likeness was uncanny! Especially the Smith figure. :thumbsup:

I believe they were originally talking about releasing a Robot & Will robinson twofer set, But i may not still be alive by the time they get released.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Removed by author


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Aurora-brat said:


> Well I didn't want to spoil the surprise but here is a sneek peek:
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding! :devil:


deleted by author


----------



## spacetrader2000 (Jul 19, 2009)

Now that's funny! Thanks for that.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Aurora-brat said:


> Well I didn't want to spoil the surprise but here is a sneek peek:
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding! :devil:


deleted by author


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Removed by author


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Why has my thread been hijacked by children?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Antimatter said:


> Why has my thread been hijacked by children?


My apologies. Just attempting some levity, but I can see it didn't find favor here. 

I too would like to see Moebius do a Spindrift in scale with their Flying Sub. The two would make a lovely display. 

Here's hoping.

Respectfully,

Tory


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Two kits that could be done at 1/24 or even 1/12 scale and not be too much in the way of tooling, would be the diving bell and mini-sub from "Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea". The bell could have an operating hatch with a full interior and figures of Nelson and Crane. (Or better yet, werewolf versions of both too!) The mini-sub could also be complete with frogmen suited crewmen. (One could be "Old Bricktop's" son!) They may not be as in demand as the Spindrift, but the cost of producing them would be far lower and the risk would be reduced as well for Moebius.

Just throwin' it to the wind and trying to come up with a new song to sing.........the old one is getting a bit long in the tooth! :thumbsup:


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

SpaceCrawler said:


> The Maureen figure is just fine. The only issue being that she didn't come with a stand, like the other figures.
> 
> And yes, Sci Fi metropolis did say they were releasing a 1/6 LIS Robot and were working on a 1/6 Space Pod too (they had photos of the Space Pod on their website, and it was awesome). But that was years ago and who know what they plan now.
> 
> Sean


Do you know if they released Don? Would hate to miss out on that one since I have the others. Thanks


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I believe ductape stated earlier that the Major West figure is out, And he has one.

I don't want to miss out on this one either, But so far i'm still only seeing them as pre-order items.
Even on eBaY.

ductape, If you are reading this..Where did you purchase your Major West figure?


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

scifimodelfan said:


> Do you know if they released Don? Would hate to miss out on that one since I have the others. Thanks


It's supposedly on its way at any moment and was due during the summer I thought. It's still "pre-order" on every site that sells it.

Sean


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

spocks beard said:


> I believe ductape stated earlier that the Major West figure is out, And he has one.
> 
> I don't want to miss out on this one either, But so far i'm still only seeing them as pre-order items.
> Even on eBaY.
> ...




I got my Maj. West figure four monthes ago from a private seller on Evil Bay. At the time I ordered they were in stock and ready to ship. I have done several searches on Evil Bay recently and can hardly find *ANY* Sci Fi Metropolis figures, and their website store seems shut down. Good Luck in your quest, as I hope they are going to make the three children figures.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> I got my Maj. West figure four monthes ago from a private seller on Evil Bay. At the time I ordered they were in stock and ready to ship. I have done several searches on Evil Bay recently and can hardly find *ANY* Sci Fi Metropolis figures, and their website store seems shut down. Good Luck in your quest, as I hope they are going to make the three children figures.


Thanks Ductape for the info. I to hope they complete the set.

Jim


----------

